# Toy Battle: Toy Loulou or Toy LouLou Puffer



## missD

I was hoping you guys can help me finally decide! 

I love the chain on the Puffer Toy but I love the neat, clean quilts on the Toy Loulou.

Which bag do you think will have better mileage in the long run?


----------



## thundercloud

missD said:


> I was hoping you guys can help me finally decide!
> 
> I love the chain on the Puffer Toy but I love the neat, clean quilts on the Toy Loulou.
> 
> Which bag do you think will have better mileage in the long run?


I got a chain strap for my toy loulou, so I have the option of both an all leather crossbody strap and a chain version. I love the puffer, but if I had to pick only one, I'd go with the toy loulou. I feel like it's more classic/timeless.

Go with whatever bag makes your heart happy!


----------



## missD

thundercloud said:


> I got a chain strap for my toy loulou, so I have the option of both an all leather crossbody strap and a chain version. I love the puffer, but if I had to pick only one, I'd go with the toy loulou. I feel like it's more classic/timeless.
> 
> Go with whatever bag makes your heart happy!



Thanks for your opinion! 

where did you get the chain strap?


----------



## thundercloud

missD said:


> Thanks for your opinion!
> 
> where did you get the chain strap?


I got the Coach Dinky chain, based on some YT suggestions, but I'm sure there are many options out there! Other tpf'rs have rec Etsy & other options. Try searching to see. 

What I like about the Coach Dinky chain is it's a nice quality chain. Since I have the black w black toy loulou, I got both dark versions of the chain strap. https://www.coach.com/coach-dinky-chain-strap/58847.html


----------



## earthygirl

thundercloud said:


> I got a chain strap for my toy loulou, so I have the option of both an all leather crossbody strap and a chain version. I love the puffer, but if I had to pick only one, I'd go with the toy loulou. I feel like it's more classic/timeless.
> 
> Go with whatever bag makes your heart happy!


I agree. I use the chain from a polene bag...the aged ghw matches perfectly with the hardware on the toy loulou.


----------



## chocolateolive

I have both and LOVE both. 

The puffer holds a bit more—other than that, it’s hard to choose between them.


----------



## foxgal

I agree with the above posters.... I think the regular toy will stand the test of time better as I think the super puffy look is more a trend. Plus the classic version has the internal organization whereas the puffer is just one open compartment.


----------



## nycmeeb

didn't they get rid of the middle compartment in the new toy loulous? i would try to get the old version, if possible, since that has the middle compartment and the adjustable strap. i also got a coach dinky chain for mine (SHW) and it looks great


----------



## foxgal

nycmeeb said:


> didn't they get rid of the middle compartment in the new toy loulous? i would try to get the old version, if possible, since that has the middle compartment and the adjustable strap. i also got a coach dinky chain for mine (SHW) and it looks great



They still have a middle divider, but it doesn’t open up into a slip pocket anymore. Too bad...that’s one of my favourite places to put random cards and notes.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

thundercloud said:


> I got the Coach Dinky chain, based on some YT suggestions, but I'm sure there are many options out there! Other tpf'rs have rec Etsy & other options. Try searching to see.
> 
> What I like about the Coach Dinky chain is it's a nice quality chain. Since I have the black w black toy loulou, I got both dark versions of the chain strap. https://www.coach.com/coach-dinky-chain-strap/58847.html


Is the black copper dinky chain truly black like the YSL logo?  I’ve been wanting to get it.


----------



## thundercloud

HarlemBagLady said:


> Is the black copper dinky chain truly black like the YSL logo?  I’ve been wanting to get it.


No, it's not. None of the Coach Dinky chain straps are truly jet black like the toy loulou, but it's close enough for me. I prefer the dark gunmetal vs. black copper if I had to pick. Dark gunmetal is shiny and darker than black copper. Black copper is matte but not as dark as the gunmetal.


----------



## rgg279

For those who have the Toy Loulou have you had any issues with stitching? I've had mine for 2 months and I'm noticing loose stitching throughout random spots on the bag. Did I get unlucky or has this been happening to others as well? =(


----------



## HarlemBagLady

rgg279 said:


> For those who have the Toy Loulou have you had any issues with stitching? I've had mine for 2 months and I'm noticing loose stitching throughout random spots on the bag. Did I get unlucky or has this been happening to others as well? =(



I just bought mine in October and it has yet to leave the house due to the pandemic killing the NYC social scene.  But my coworker has the small Loulou and there are stitching issues.  I was so shocked when she showed me.


----------



## rgg279

Here are some pics of the stitching. There are several other places where the same issue is happening. I am so heartbroken and angry that I now have to drive an hour to return this.


----------



## kikiii_24

missD said:


> I was hoping you guys can help me finally decide!
> 
> I love the chain on the Puffer Toy but I love the neat, clean quilts on the Toy Loulou.
> 
> Which bag do you think will have better mileage in the long run?



i just got my Loulou Puffer Toy in December in lambskin and have loved it so much! I was actually in the store deciding between the Toy Loulou and the Toy Puffer and ultimately loved the Puffer more because it can fit more and the chain.  It is also so soft and squishy.  To me, i feel like it could stay a classic piece because it's not as puffy as the small/medium size. 

Also, if you buy chain adjusters on amazon you can adjust the length on the bag to either be crossbody or even a short shoulder bag. But either bag is a great choice!


----------



## nekkuliina

I have been waiting a beige puffer to become in production since they announced the puffer line, and now it finally happened!! (I already own medium puffer so black which I absolutely love) So, I'm probably going to order the beige puffer in toy size for summer, but just wondered, is the chain in Toy possible to take off completely, or are the holes for chains too small? TIA!


----------



## thundercloud

nekkuliina said:


> I have been waiting a beige puffer to become in production since they announced the puffer line, and now it finally happened!! (I already own medium puffer so black which I absolutely love) So, I'm probably going to order the beige puffer in toy size for summer, but just wondered, is the chain in Toy possible to take off completely, or are the holes for chains too small? TIA!


Unless they changed it this season, you can remove the chain from the toy puffer. See the prior post in this thread. You can see how the ends of the toy puffer chain strap are a simple bar. The SL website also lists a detachable metal & leather chain in the description:
https://www.ysl.com/en-us/mini-bags/loulou-puffer-toy-bag-in-quilted-lambskin-6203331EL004458.html

I've been eyeing the new matte beige with gold hw! It's so pretty!


----------



## thundercloud

kikiii_24 said:


> View attachment 4970958
> View attachment 4970959
> View attachment 4970960
> 
> 
> i just got my Loulou Puffer Toy in December in lambskin and have loved it so much! I was actually in the store deciding between the Toy Loulou and the Toy Puffer and ultimately loved the Puffer more because it can fit more and the chain.  It is also so soft and squishy.  To me, i feel like it could stay a classic piece because it's not as puffy as the small/medium size.
> 
> Also, if you buy chain adjusters on amazon you can adjust the length on the bag to either be crossbody or even a short shoulder bag. But either bag is a great choice!


Wow! You can fit quite a bit in the toy puffer! Thanks for sharing! I love seeing WIMB pics.


----------



## kikiii_24

nekkuliina said:


> I have been waiting a beige puffer to become in production since they announced the puffer line, and now it finally happened!! (I already own medium puffer so black which I absolutely love) So, I'm probably going to order the beige puffer in toy size for summer, but just wondered, is the chain in Toy possible to take off completely, or are the holes for chains too small? TIA!


It’s supposed to be detachable but I have not been successful at doing that and don’t want to force it.

If someone here owns the Toy Puffer and knows how to detach please share!


----------



## kikiii_24

thundercloud said:


> Wow! You can fit quite a bit in the toy puffer! Thanks for sharing! I love seeing WIMB pics.


Of course! I also love seeing WIMB pics as well because it really helps me in deciding if a bag will work with my lifestyle!


----------



## ILP

missD said:


> I was hoping you guys can help me finally decide!
> 
> I love the chain on the Puffer Toy but I love the neat, clean quilts on the Toy Loulou.
> 
> Which bag do you think will have better mileage in the long run?


If you prefer the cleaner structure of the Toy, you can buy a chain strap for it.  Or have you considered the small size?


----------



## missD

I ended up with the Puffer w Chain! Couldn’t resist the chain for some reason! LOL


----------



## thundercloud

missD said:


> I ended up with the Puffer w Chain! Couldn’t resist the chain for some reason! LOL


Congrats! And puffers are so smooshy!


----------



## chaliyai

kikiii_24 said:


> View attachment 4970958
> View attachment 4970959
> View attachment 4970960
> 
> 
> i just got my Loulou Puffer Toy in December in lambskin and have loved it so much! I was actually in the store deciding between the Toy Loulou and the Toy Puffer and ultimately loved the Puffer more because it can fit more and the chain.  It is also so soft and squishy.  To me, i feel like it could stay a classic piece because it's not as puffy as the small/medium size.
> 
> Also, if you buy chain adjusters on amazon you can adjust the length on the bag to either be crossbody or even a short shoulder bag. But either bag is a great choice!


Hey   

the adjusted Chain is sooooo great
Is ist permanent or can you remove the chain shortener again?


----------



## kikiii_24

chaliyai said:


> Hey
> 
> the adjusted Chain is sooooo great
> Is ist permanent or can you remove the chain shortener again?


Hi!
You can definitely remove the chain shortened!


----------



## Moskito

kikiii_24 said:


> View attachment 4970958
> View attachment 4970959
> View attachment 4970960
> 
> 
> i just got my Loulou Puffer Toy in December in lambskin and have loved it so much! I was actually in the store deciding between the Toy Loulou and the Toy Puffer and ultimately loved the Puffer more because it can fit more and the chain.  It is also so soft and squishy.  To me, i feel like it could stay a classic piece because it's not as puffy as the small/medium size.
> 
> Also, if you buy chain adjusters on amazon you can adjust the length on the bag to either be crossbody or even a short shoulder bag. But either bag is a great choice!


Thank you for posting these photos; I am thinking about buying the Toy Puffer and I was wondering if my LV mini pochette would fit and what room would be left. What are your thoughts on this bad after over a year?


----------



## lalame

kikiii_24 said:


> View attachment 4970958
> View attachment 4970959
> View attachment 4970960
> 
> 
> i just got my Loulou Puffer Toy in December in lambskin and have loved it so much! I was actually in the store deciding between the Toy Loulou and the Toy Puffer and ultimately loved the Puffer more because it can fit more and the chain.  It is also so soft and squishy.  To me, i feel like it could stay a classic piece because it's not as puffy as the small/medium size.
> 
> Also, if you buy chain adjusters on amazon you can adjust the length on the bag to either be crossbody or even a short shoulder bag. But either bag is a great choice!



Omg thank you so much for introducing me to this adjuster. I wanted to buy the puffer bag but was at a loss about how to make the chain length adjustable.


----------



## kikiii_24

Moskito said:


> Thank you for posting these photos; I am thinking about buying the Toy Puffer and I was wondering if my LV mini pochette would fit and what room would be left. What are your thoughts on this bad after over a year?



I still love the bag after a year! I have carried my mini pochette in it actually and it fits fine with my key pouch and card holder. The leather has held up really well and I’ve bumped into things with it on and there is only one faint scratch mark. But again, I wear my bags pretty hard.

The chain still looks great like the day I bought it, and the leather is still so supple/soft. No complaints or regrets with this bag at all!

Here are some pictures! In the bag: mini pochette, key pouch, card holder, mini hand sanitizer, mini lotion.


----------

